#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Estimate drainage Area for vertical well

## mohamed_B

Hey, I need a method to calculate or estimate the drainage area for a vertical well.

See More: Estimate drainage Area for vertical well

----------

